# How much space does a Betta need?



## Melvis

I need to get a new home sorted for a single fish that's been bullied by his tankmate. At the moment he's recovering in a in an emergency 6x3 inch tub which seems OK temporarily, he's never been very active, particularly not at the moment though. I'm worried about the water quality - I'm changing it regularly with water from the main aquarium but he's going to need something with a filter long-term. I have an old spare tank but it's huge for just one little fish, and I don't really have anywhere suitable to place it at the moment.

Also, how sensitive are they to temperature? The room he's in is warm and he's quite close to the heater so I don't know whether he'll need a heated tank.


----------



## fishlover2009

They should have at least a one gallon aquarium. Some people say they need a five gallon aquarium. I have a female betta who's in a lighted & filtered aquarium. It doesn't have a heater, but its in the kitchen. You can use a search engine & type in Betta fish & you'll get a lot of different websites that can give you loads of info on bettas.


----------



## Melvis

thanks


----------



## fishlover2009

No problem. Sorry I couldn't be of more help, but I'm not really a fish expert.


----------



## knownothingfishowner

Best policy with bettas is to keep them solo in their own tank. 

I've had mine for over a year in a 2.5 with a small filter, some gravel, fake plants and a little overhead light. 

No color changes, no pop eye, no problems - no b.s. Happiest little fish I ever saw.


----------



## FishVille

Yeah bettas love alittle bowl my betta had to be pulled from my 10gallon he was beating up all my fish so iput him in a 1gallon bowl with a plant and some gravle and he was fine they don't seem to mind what kind of water temperature or water quality my betta is happy by him self


----------



## longtail4711

Bettas need at LEAST a 1 gallon bowl or aquarium, preferably by themselves. I've always had a 1 gal. for my bettas, and they live to an average age of 4 years. I had one that lived to age 5! Which is ANCIENT for a betta.


----------



## fishlover2009

I love my betta, I just wish I had room to give her a bigger tank! My betta is a female betta named Susie. I don't have a digital camera so I can't post a picture of her.:fish10:


----------



## ~Mystic~

I've always kept my Betta (Male) in a filtered 2.5 gal tank and he seems very happy. I do not recommend the small little bowls they come in. They do require heated water and filtration. If he is in a 2.5 gal you will see he will be much more active.


----------



## knownothingfishowner

Moved mine to a 10 here recently. Free tank neighbor had languishing in the garage. Super spoiling this little critter.


----------



## ~Mystic~

knownothingfishowner said:


> Moved mine to a 10 here recently. Free tank neighbor had languishing in the garage. Super spoiling this little critter.


Must be like a palace to him/her  Good to hear


----------

